# CM10 SMS .apk ?



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone have the CM10 SMS .apk droidlife posted a couple days ago with the reply from notification etc? It was on XDA for a min now it appears to be gone.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Here ya go http://db.tt/nOIS88K6


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its in the newest CM10 nightly too.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is this different from what is in the affinity rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is this different from what is in the affinity rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not sure but it has a quick reply option where you can reply on the notification itself vs opening your SMS


----------



## jrfan888 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does this work with any jb rom?


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is this different from what is in the affinity rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its not in affinity yet.

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

What's the proper way to install? Place in system apps, open to install it, than reboot? Do I have to remove the original SMS app?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> What's the proper way to install? Place in system apps, open to install it, than reboot? Do I have to remove the original SMS app?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i think you need to first name the old mms.apk to mms.bak (in case it doesn't work - this is so you don't have to delete it) and then paste the new mms.apk in /system/app, change permissions, then reboot.

edit: change permissions to: r/w, r, r


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> What's the proper way to install? Place in system apps, open to install it, than reboot? Do I have to remove the original SMS app?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


best to use an app like root explorer and change the app name to messages.apk.bak just incase it doesn't work, hasn't worked yet on bamf rom


----------

